
Google adds always-on VPN to its Project Fi cellular service - e1ven
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/11/google-adds-always-on-vpn-to-its-project-fi-cellular-service/
======
wtmt
> _“...you’ll have the peace of mind of knowing that others can’t see your
> online activity, " Google's blog post says. "That includes Google—our VPN is
> designed so that your traffic isn’t tied to your Google account or phone
> number.”_

It doesn’t mention logging the traffic (even metadata) and what it would do
with the logs. Any VPN service that you don’t run yourself requires you to
trust the provider.

Centralized (and large or widespread) services by companies remains a concern,
as with many online platforms and services. Would I trust Google more than my
ISP or some random VPN provider? Very likely, yes. But this is still worrying.

~~~
tjmehta
Basically they will be collecting anonymized traffic data.. This enables them
to collect all of a user’s traffic data on mobile.

------
watermelon0
Does that mean that they can inspect all of your traffic (or at least the
metadata since most sites are served via TLS nowadays)? I'm not implying they
are doing that, but it's an interesting thought.

------
ericd
They say that Fi only works on a few Android phones, but as far as I’ve been
able to tell, it works well on iPhones as well.

